# Assistance needed with using Motueka and Sorachi Ace Hops for the first time



## Gloveski (8/1/18)

I am trying to come up with a lemon/lime flavoured beer using Motueka and Sorachi hops
This is the current recipe for a 21 litre batch that I have come up with, but I am not sure of how much of the hops to use. I am happy with grainbill at this stage as I want a pacific Ale style mouthfeel. I am not sure if I should lower the hops levels and use some lime zest at flame out or even some lime extract from www.capellaflavors.com 

Anyway any help would be appreciated 

Mojito Blonde V1
4.07 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 
0.51 kg Rolled Wheat (0.3 EBC) 
0.51 kg Rolled Oats (0.3 
5.00 g Hallertau Magnum [14.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 8.2 IBUs
46.00 g Motueka [6.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min Hop 5 17.1 IBUs
23.00 g Sorachi Ace [14.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min Hop 6 13.8 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 7 -
54.00 g Motueka [6.70 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days 
27.00 g Sorachi Ace [14.10 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days


----------



## GalBrew (8/1/18)

The Sorachi Ace is going to give you quite a bit of coconut in addition to the lemon note. If that’s not what you want then you might want to go with something else.


----------



## Gloveski (8/1/18)

GalBrew said:


> The Sorachi Ace is going to give you quite a bit of coconut in addition to the lemon note. If that’s not what you want then you might want to go with something else.



Coconut , interesting maybe drop the sorachi and go with some lime zest


----------



## GalBrew (8/1/18)

Gloveski said:


> Coconut , interesting maybe drop the sorachi and go with some lime zest



It’s an interesting hop, I like to use it in a Kolsch like MP brewery. I can’t imagine it’s a hop that would play well with others though??


----------



## droid (9/1/18)

If you have the ability to split your batch (you could also experiment with hop ratios too) considering you are adding hops at WP you could add actual lemon and lime once split from the batch. The zest will give you a lot of the fruits character. Using those fruit juices/zest will increase your acidity tho and if bottling you might lose your head..in the glass...not sure about that bit...

I am going to do an Orange and Lemon mix but at kegging stage so that's easier I spose. You could also ferment out separately and add lemon and lime at bottling?

Good luck!


----------



## fungrel (9/1/18)

The best lemon / lime beer I've made to date comes from Dr Rudu / Mouteka. I make the combo often in light summer beers. 

Also gives a slight note of lemongrass.


----------



## Gloveski (9/1/18)

fungrel said:


> The best lemon / lime beer I've made to date comes from Dr Rudu / Mouteka. I make the combo often in light summer beers.
> 
> Also gives a slight note of lemongrass.



I did look into Dr rudi aswell but I was going to use what brewman has on hand atm for first trial . How much of the Motueka did you use in your brew ?


----------



## Gloveski (9/1/18)

droid said:


> If you have the ability to split your batch (you could also experiment with hop ratios too) considering you are adding hops at WP you could add actual lemon and lime once split from the batch. The zest will give you a lot of the fruits character. Using those fruit juices/zest will increase your acidity tho and if bottling you might lose your head..in the glass...not sure about that bit...
> 
> I am going to do an Orange and Lemon mix but at kegging stage so that's easier I spose. You could also ferment out separately and add lemon and lime at bottling?
> 
> Good luck!



I’m kegging , but didn’t even give the acidity a thought when/if I use zest . May just not add acid to the sparge water if I go down the zest track .

Are you going to use zest and juice at the kegging stage or use an extract ?


----------



## droid (9/1/18)

Gloveski said:


> I’m kegging , but didn’t even give the acidity a thought when/if I use zest . May just not add acid to the sparge water if I go down the zest track .
> 
> Are you going to use zest and juice at the kegging stage or use an extract ?



Zest and Juice, 3:1 Orange:Lemon @ kegging stage. I have done extract in a keg but not zesty stuff, it was 20ml Choc:15ml Liqourice. I'd go 3:2 Lime:Lemon at half that dose rate if using extract and then up it from there if needed after a taste but it's all personal choice so hope whatever you do works out!


----------



## Gloveski (9/1/18)

droid said:


> Zest and Juice, 3:1 Orange:Lemon @ kegging stage. I have done extract in a keg but not zesty stuff, it was 20ml Choc:15ml Liqourice. I'd go 3:2 Lime:Lemon at half that dose rate if using extract and then up it from there if needed after a taste but it's all personal choice so hope whatever you do works out!



Im thinking might drop the sorachi ace and just use the Motueka and use the zest of 3 limes , give me a good base to work off and adjust from there


----------



## Gloveski (9/1/18)

droid said:


> Zest and Juice, 3:1 Orange:Lemon @ kegging stage. I have done extract in a keg but not zesty stuff, it was 20ml Choc:15ml Liqourice. I'd go 3:2 Lime:Lemon at half that dose rate if using extract and then up it from there if needed after a taste but it's all personal choice so hope whatever you do works out!



Are you freezing your juice and using vodka for the zest ?


----------



## droid (9/1/18)

Gloveski said:


> Are you freezing your juice and using vodka for the zest ?



I'll spray the bread board with star-san, then do the, er zesting and juicing. Adding the strained juice direct to the keg and the zest into a hop sock. Only because there will be no time for infection...


----------



## droid (9/1/18)

Gloveski said:


> Im thinking might drop the sorachi ace and just use the Motueka and use the zest of 3 limes , give me a good base to work off and adjust from there



^this sounds like a good plan!


----------



## hirschb (10/1/18)

Coconut? I get some dill from Sorachi, but not coconut. 
I know this is obvious, but why not use Citra?


----------



## Gloveski (10/1/18)

hirschb said:


> Coconut? I get some dill from Sorachi, but not coconut.
> I know this is obvious, but why not use Citra?



I don’t really get a lime flavour from Citra personally


----------



## hirschb (10/1/18)

Gloveski said:


> I don’t really get a lime flavour from Citra personally


Yeah, Citra is strong citrus. No lime, but plenty of lemon, orange, and possibly grapefruit. For a lemon-lime beer I think it's a pretty obvious choice.


----------



## GalBrew (10/1/18)

hirschb said:


> Coconut? I get some dill from Sorachi, but not coconut.
> I know this is obvious, but why not use Citra?



I got a ton a dill during the ferment but it all disappeared by the time the beer was ready to drink. It ended up a lemon coconut kolsch. Was very tasty.


----------



## Gloveski (10/1/18)

Doing a bit of research while on holidays having a 4 pines kolsch that has wakatu , hallertua and motueka nice drop


----------



## fungrel (11/1/18)

Gloveski said:


> I did look into Dr rudi aswell but I was going to use what brewman has on hand atm for first trial . How much of the Motueka did you use in your brew ?



This did well in the State comp, got dinged for being too citrus and not floral enough:

FERMENTABLES:
3.1 kg - German - Pilsner (59.6%)
2.1 kg - German - Wheat Malt (40.4%)

HOPS:
6 g - Dr Rudi, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.6, Use: Boil for 75 min, IBU: 10.18
10 g - Mouteka, Type: Pellet, AA: 7.9, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 99 °C, IBU: 6.11
10 g - Dr Rudi, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.6, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
30 g - Mouteka, Type: Leaf/Whole, AA: 7.9, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
30 g - Mouteka in keg, Type: Leaf/Whole, AA: 7.9, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days


----------

